# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظرتون در مورد برنامه م چیه ؟!! :)

## roshana

سلام به همه ی دوستای خودم :Yahoo (8): 
از اونایی که برنامه ی خوب دارن میخوام کمکم کنن لطفا :yahoo (19):
من تقریبا برناممو میگم شما ببینید خوبه یا نه  :Yahoo (16): 


اول از همه این که روزی 10 ساعت میخونم :Yahoo (106): 
کلاس فیزیک و زیست و زبان پیشرفته هم میرم:yahoo (21):
روزایی که کلاس دارم کمتر میخونم

ادبیاتم خوبه و المپیادی بودم،زبانم هم خوبه
فیزیک و زیستم و شیمیم هم بد نیست
عربیم خوبه و دینیم عالیه:yahoo (94):

فقط از ریاضی متنفرررررررررررررم 
نهایی با 12 پاسش کردم :yahoo (19):


رو برنامه ی قلمچی سوم و دو درس از دومو 
میخونم و سه تا درس دیگه از دومو هم خودم 
دارم میخونم...اما گیجم...


میترسم نتونم،جر کنکور هیچی ندارم.....



منتظر کمکتون هستم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ensany

این که همش بیوگرافی خودتون بود! پس برنامه ریزی کجاست؟

راجع بع بحث اول که تابستون روزی 10 ساعت خوندن اشتباهه! در حد 6 7 ساعت کفایت میکنه!

شما باید در تابستان دروس اختصاصی رو تقویت کنید! اکثر دوستان اتفاق نظر دارن بحث هایی مثل لغت که زود فراموش میشه باید از مهر به بعد شروع بشه!

بازم برنامتون رو قرار بدید میتونیم نظر بدیم! اخه اینجا برنامه ای نیست که!

----------


## roshana

عههههه خب برنامه بود دیگه  :Yahoo (105): 

10 ساعت زیاده؟؟؟
من دوستام دارن 12 ساعت میخونن 
من مثلا تنبلم :yahoo (21):

خب مشکلم همینه که دارم قاطی میخونم
برنامه ندارم...اصلا نمیدونم باید برای
برنامه ریزی چیکار کنم :yahoo (19):

----------


## Ensany

خوب ببینید من جواب شمارو نمیدم!

براتون کارگاه اموزش برنامه ریزی دکتر افشار رو قرار میدم barname rizi konkur93 (Afshar 09358960503    اینجا!

به دقت گوش کنین و یاد بگیرین!

----------


## mohammad^s

> این که همش بیوگرافی خودتون بود! پس برنامه ریزی کجاست؟
> 
> راجع بع بحث اول که تابستون روزی 10 ساعت خوندن اشتباهه! در حد 6 7 ساعت کفایت میکنه!
> 
> شما باید در تابستان دروس اختصاصی رو تقویت کنید! اکثر دوستان اتفاق نظر دارن بحث هایی مثل لغت که زود فراموش میشه باید از مهر به بعد شروع بشه!
> 
> بازم برنامتون رو قرار بدید میتونیم نظر بدیم! اخه اینجا برنامه ای نیست که!


نه من و نه شما و نه هیچکس دیگه نمیتونه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو برای یک نفر دیگه مشخص کنه.چون از وضعیت درسی ایشون اطلاعی نداریم((وضعیت درسی رو نمیشه با عناوینی کیفی مثه خوب/ ضعیف توصیف کرد.چون تعاریف هر کس از این واژه ها متفاوته. بعلاوه وضعیت درسی ما همیشه اونی نیست ک تصورشو میکنیم)) 

درضمن برای رشته تجربی 6/7 ساعت مینیمم مطالعه در تابستون هست.و این ساعت باید متناسب با وضعیت درسی و هدفتون باشه.
بالفرض کسی ک تو طول سال مطالعه نداشته و از پایه خوبی برخوردار نیس برای جبران کم کاری های قبلیش حداقل8/9 ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشه....

**اما نرم ساعت مطالعه برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی و کسب رتبه مطلوب 9تا12 هست**

----------


## nahid

تو چیکار داری به ساعت مطالعه؟؟؟؟تو یه ساعت بخون اون یه ساعتو درست بخون.اون یه ساعت تو برابره با 2 ساعت یکی دیگه.افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

با این به قول خودتون برنامه فکر می کنم به احتمال زیاد نتیجه خوبی بگیرید. به هر حال موفق باشید

----------


## Ensany

> نه من و نه شما و نه هیچکس دیگه نمیتونه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو برای یک نفر دیگه مشخص کنه.چون از وضعیت درسی ایشون اطلاعی نداریم((وضعیت درسی رو نمیشه با عناوینی کیفی مثه خوب/ ضعیف توصیف کرد.چون تعاریف هر کس از این واژه ها متفاوته. بعلاوه وضعیت درسی ما همیشه اونی نیست ک تصورشو میکنیم)) 
> 
> درضمن برای رشته تجربی 6/7 ساعت مینیمم مطالعه در تابستون هست.و این ساعت باید متناسب با وضعیت درسی و هدفتون باشه.
> بالفرض کسی ک تو طول سال مطالعه نداشته و از پایه خوبی برخوردار نیس برای جبران کم کاری های قبلیش حداقل8/9 ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشه....
> 
> **اما نرم ساعت مطالعه برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی و کسب رتبه مطلوب 9تا12 هست**


نه من و نه شما و نه هیچکس دیگه نمیتونه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو برای یک نفر دیگه مشخص کنه> این جمله شماست
اما نرم ساعت مطالعه برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی و کسب رتبه مطلوب 9تا12 هست>اینم جمله شماست!

پارادوکس شنیدین؟  قضاوت به عهده شما!

در ضمن بنده ساعت مطالعه تعین نکردم گفتم توی تابستون زیاد خوندن اشتباهه!

----------


## pourya_blue

> نه من و نه شما و نه هیچکس دیگه نمیتونه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو برای یک نفر دیگه مشخص کنه.چون از وضعیت درسی ایشون اطلاعی نداریم((وضعیت درسی رو نمیشه با عناوینی کیفی مثه خوب/ ضعیف توصیف کرد.چون تعاریف هر کس از این واژه ها متفاوته. بعلاوه وضعیت درسی ما همیشه اونی نیست ک تصورشو میکنیم)) 
> 
> درضمن برای رشته تجربی 6/7 ساعت مینیمم مطالعه در تابستون هست.و این ساعت باید متناسب با وضعیت درسی و هدفتون باشه.
> بالفرض کسی ک تو طول سال مطالعه نداشته و از پایه خوبی برخوردار نیس برای جبران کم کاری های قبلیش حداقل8/9 ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشه....
> 
> **اما نرم ساعت مطالعه برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی و کسب رتبه مطلوب 9تا12 هست**


این قسمت حرفتون رو قبول ندارم!!!
کیفیت مطالعه قبولی و رتبه مطلوب رو تضمین میکنه نه کمیت اون...
و البته کمیت مطالعه نباید اونقدر کم باشه که ..........

----------


## roshana

> تو چیکار داری به ساعت مطالعه؟؟؟؟تو یه ساعت بخون اون یه ساعتو درست بخون.اون یه ساعت تو برابره با 2 ساعت یکی دیگه.افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (114):  منو نخور تورو خدا....اره به خدا افتاد :yahoo (19):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نه من و نه شما و نه هیچکس دیگه نمیتونه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو برای یک نفر دیگه مشخص کنه.چون از وضعیت درسی ایشون اطلاعی نداریم((وضعیت درسی رو نمیشه با عناوینی کیفی مثه خوب/ ضعیف توصیف کرد.چون تعاریف هر کس از این واژه ها متفاوته. بعلاوه وضعیت درسی ما همیشه اونی نیست ک تصورشو میکنیم)) 
> 
> درضمن برای رشته تجربی 6/7 ساعت مینیمم مطالعه در تابستون هست.و این ساعت باید متناسب با وضعیت درسی و هدفتون باشه.
> بالفرض کسی ک تو طول سال مطالعه نداشته و از پایه خوبی برخوردار نیس برای جبران کم کاری های قبلیش حداقل8/9 ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشه....
> 
> **اما نرم ساعت مطالعه برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی و کسب رتبه مطلوب 9تا12 هست**




مرسی از کمکتون برادرم نکته های جالی بود !!

----------


## v73

من همین الان میرم و خودکشی میکنم:-(آقا این چه وضعشه؟؟!!
دوست عزیز همه چیز به خود شما بستگی داره؛میتونید با شرکت در آزمونها و بررسی کارنامه اتون به عیب های خودتون در برنامه ریزی پی ببرید؛فقط شاید یکم زمان ببره ولی وقتی جواب داد دیگه همه چی حله...توی تابستون تمرین کنید تا انشاالله بهترین برنامه نویس برای خودتون بشید

----------


## mk.meydani

> من همین الان میرم و خودکشی میکنم:-(آقا این چه وضعشه؟؟!!
> دوست عزیز همه چیز به خود شما بستگی داره؛میتونید با شرکت در آزمونها و بررسی کارنامه اتون به عیب های خودتون در برنامه ریزی پی ببرید؛فقط شاید یکم زمان ببره ولی* وقتی جواب داد دیگه همه چی حله*...توی تابستون تمرین کنید تا انشاالله بهترین برنامه نویس برای خودتون بشید


تکبیر ! منم با نظر ایشون موافقم  :Yahoo (94):  .

----------


## Farhad.7

10 ساعت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من در فاجعه ترین حالت شاید 9 ساعت مفید خونده باشم ... که اونم ماله آخراش بود ...

10 ساعت برا تابستون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوه اوه ..... زیاده به جان خودم ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

10 ساعت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من در فاجعه ترین حالت شاید 9 ساعت مفید خونده باشم ... که اونم ماله آخراش بود ...

10 ساعت برا تابستون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوه اوه ..... زیاده به جان خودم ...

----------


## roshana

> 10 ساعت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من در فاجعه ترین حالت شاید 9 ساعت مفید خونده باشم ... که اونم ماله آخراش بود ...
> 
> 10 ساعت برا تابستون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوه اوه ..... زیاده به جان خودم ...
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 10 ساعت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من در فاجعه ترین حالت شاید 9 ساعت مفید خونده باشم ... که اونم ماله آخراش بود ...
> 
> 10 ساعت برا تابستون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوه اوه ..... زیاده به جان خودم ...




ا:yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):

----------


## nahid

دوست من پارسال 82شد.گفت تو تابستون 10ساعت میخوندم.اون شاید گیج بوده 10 ساعت براش خوب بوده.شاید یکی دیگه 10 ساعت بخونه حالت تهوع بگیره.ببخشیدااااااااا

----------


## roshana

> دوست من پارسال 82شد.گفت تو تابستون 10ساعت میخوندم.اون شاید گیج بوده 10 ساعت براش خوب بوده.شاید یکی دیگه 10 ساعت بخونه حالت تهوع بگیره.ببخشیدااااااااا



82 شد ؟؟؟
رتبش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

> 82 شد ؟؟؟
> رتبش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره.ولی رفت تربیت معلم

----------


## roshana

> آره.ولی رفت تربیت معلم




وا؟؟؟
من اگه رتبم زیر 200 باشه میمیرم از خوشحالی....
دوستت بود؟ هنوزم میشناسیش؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

> وا؟؟؟
> من اگه رتبم زیر 200 باشه میمیرم از خوشحالی....
> دوستت بود؟ هنوزم میشناسیش؟؟؟


آره صمیمی ترین دوستم بود.البته الان من اومدم تهران دیگه باهاش ارتباط ندارم.

----------


## MAHSA

تو تابستون ریاضی که میگی ضعیفی رو تقویتش کن 
علاوه بر این سعی کن پایه رو تقریبا بخونی 
برنامه هم که هرکسی که برنامه خاص خودش داره 
من تا چن روز قبل از کنکورمم برنامه مینوشتم خخخخ

----------


## mkh-ana

یه سوال این همه که مشاورا میگن درسا رو از تابستون شروع کنید

چرا خیلی از بچه های رتبه زیر 300 گفتن که هیچی تو تابستون نخوندن؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## MAHSA

> یه سوال این همه که مشاورا میگن درسا رو از تابستون شروع کنید
> 
> چرا خیلی از بچه های رتبه زیر 300 گفتن که هیچی تو تابستون نخوندن؟؟؟!!!!!


همونایی هم که میگین هیچی تو تابسون نخوندن تابسونشونو پایه خوندن شک نکن

----------


## شـــورش

* ب نظر من ساعت مطالعه واسی تابستون،6 تا7 کافیه.*

----------


## N a v i d

> یه سوال این همه که مشاورا میگن درسا رو از تابستون شروع کنید
> 
> چرا خیلی از بچه های رتبه زیر 300 گفتن که هیچی تو تابستون نخوندن؟؟؟!!!!!


خالی بستن شک نکن

متاسفانه (دلیل خیلی متیونه داشته باشه) در زمینه کنکور افراد معتمد کمی هستن که میشه باهاشون مشورت کرد ...
اول اینکه نظر ها خیلی مختلفه و هر کی بنا به توانایی خودش یک کاری براش مناسبه که برای بقیه مناسب نیست
و در ضمن همه با هم توی این امتحان رقیب هستن و الزامی نیست که درست راهنمایی کنن

ولی چیزی که هست و باید بدونی و مطمئن باشی اینه که تابستون فرصت طلایی کنکوری هاست و هر کسی تابستون را از دست بده مسلما رتبه 3 رقمی را از دست خواهد داد

----------


## amn1

برنامه انعطاف داشته باشه که در صورتی که جا موندین از برنامه عقب نیفتین

----------


## raponzel

از 5ساعت شرو کن به 7ساعت برسون چه خبره 10انیجوری پیش بری مهرماه خسته میشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Farhad.7

> ا:yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):


باور کن زیاده 10 .... اکثر بچه ها هم همینو میگن ...

ما تجربه رو میرسونیم بهت ... باور کن سه ساعت حتی کمترش کنی بشدت بیشتر برات مفیده ....

ببین کی گفتم !!!!!

----------


## Ensany

در راستای تکمیل صحبت های فرها جان! شما تا جایی که به بودجه بندی برسید کافیه!

یعنی تعین کنید از تاریخ فلان تا فلان n حجم میخوام بخونم!

تو اون بازه شما باید زمان مطالعتون رو پخش کنید! شاید با روزی 4 ساعت هم بتونید حجمتون رو جمع کنید!

پس با بودجه بندی ازمون ها پیش برید! زمان مطالعه مد نظر نباشه!

ترکیبی از زمان و حجم!

----------

